# 3d printing



## bf2468 (Jun 24, 2013)

Is the plastic that 3d printers use strong enough to create gears for our large scale engines? If so I would be interested in making some gears for my lgb locos. Also any recommendations on a 3d printer?

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## dbodnar (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob - the 3D printer that I have uses ABS, the same plastic that is used to make Legos - I should think that it is not tough enough for small gears - I have used it for large gears - there is a description of that work on my web page here:

3D printer project

My printer, from Afinia, will also print using nylon- I have not tried it but that might be a better choice for what you are looking for.

dave


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

NWSL machine Delrin for their gears. 
The material has high abrasion resistance, low coefficient of friction and high heat resistance. 
You would probably best to print with Delrin, Polyoxymethylene (POM) also known as acetal. 

Andrew


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Is the plastic that 3d printers use strong enough to create gears for our large scale engines? 
Bob, 
There are a lot of 3D printing threads around here and on LSC, and on one of them there is a comment about 'printing brass'. In fact, Scaleways (? a company that prints as a service for you if you don't have a printer,) has a technique where they print the item in plastic and use it as a master for a plaster mould. Then they cast a brass part in the mould and break the mould open to get it out. Doesn't sound much use for a production line, but as a one-off gear (or maybe two) it should work.


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

In fact, Scaleways (? a company that prints as a service for you if you don't have a printer 

Pete, I think you mean Shapeways: http://www.shapeways.com/ 

Cheers, 

Scott


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

http://www.shapeways.com/model/1134404/train-lapse-rig-for-gopro.html?li=productGroup&materialId=6 

train related project, looks like g track 

and this looks like HO
http://www.shapeways.com/model/1057...erialId=60 

Marty Cozad might like this 
http://www.shapeways.com/model/1186...terialId=6


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

another details page for 1" guage 

http://www.shapeways.com/shops/LiveSteamSupply


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

$680 for a boxcar, hmmm in a few years that might be a good price, lol


http://www.shapeways.com/model/1376...terialId=6


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

There are dozens (maybe hundreds) of 'model train' items on Shapeways. Unfortunately, their search engine hasn't kept up, and is widely criticized in their own foums! Take a look though - some of it is amazing. 
http://www.shapeways.com/miniatures/model-trains?li=nav


----------



## bf2468 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you all for your responses. I am doing some research. I think that there are lots of possibilities for 3d printing in our hobby. 

Bob


----------



## bf2468 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you all for your responses. I am doing some research. I think that there are lots of possibilities for 3d printing in our hobby. 

Bob


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

You have to consider that 3D printing produces a slightly textured surface so will not be silky smooth for gears as there is a frictional aspect to the operation of gear teeth therefore probably only suitable for low speed applications. 
They can be done in brass infused stainless at ShapeWays. See thread below: 
Skew Bevel Gears and a Ride on Climax build 

Interesting video but these gears melt from the friction because of the type of plastic used when run at speed. 


Andrew


----------



## Jaxster (Oct 17, 2013)

Watch this video, and imagine being able to do the same thing for display at railroad museums! Now you know what we are up to. Working with Mike at C.Ideas to do just that.

http://youtu.be/K1zV8JMwrvs


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Here's a $500 unit: 

http://www.plasticscribbler.com/component/k2/item/40-asterid-open-source-3d-printer 

A comment on the 3D printing services (e.g., Shapeways; I've only used QuickParts though). The price was, in my experience, related to the volume of material used. So a solid object was much more expensive than its hollow version. Had to put internal braces in the model though, to keep it strong. And if you use the (fluid-based) SLA process, you have to have a drain hole.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey Guys, There is another similar thread going right now, so I thought I'd drop a link in this one. 

3D printed brass brake retainer

Cliffy, From what I've seen so far most 3d Printers charge by volume. Increases occur when you want better resolution or better/specialized materials, which in most cases requires a different and more expensive printer.


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Jaxster on 25 Oct 2013 07:20 PM 
Watch this video, and imagine being able to do the same thing for display at railroad museums! Now you know what we are up to. Working with Mike at C.Ideas to do just that.

http://youtu.be/K1zV8JMwrvs

Jaxter, Thanks for putting this up, the video was worth every bit of the time it took to watch, and the most informative thing I have ever seen about 3D Priinting!


As life time kitbasher I would love to get into this, but for now it is out of my budget range. No question that these processes will have a major impact. I guess I need to start by learning CAD.


----------



## First (Nov 30, 2016)

Thank you


___________________________
ufo3d.com


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Girotek (sells on eBAY) is making brass gears for several engines as follows:
LGB porter fine tooth axle gear (not the coarse 20 tooth)
Failing gear for a Bachmann model.
There are others also.


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

A member of our club just picked up one of the $199 IIIP printers. He seems to be pretty pleased with it and for the price it's doing what it's supposed to do. 

www.monoprice.com/Product?p_id=15365&gclid=CKzr_rnUjNACFU4Hhgod_yYKyw

Mark


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

I've made 3D prints of Bachmann trolley gears in both ABS (mentioned above) and PLA, the most common type of 3D filament. Gear making is easy in Tinkercad <tinkercad.com>


----------

